# Hats off to Bob and Staff!



## bydand (Feb 22, 2007)

I just have to say, I think I just witnessed a new Cyberspace record.  5 Minutes from a spammers first post to removal of both of the threads.  

One of the many, many reasons I found it easy to support this forum through a membership.  I think  it is probably a thankless job to be in the drivers seat of this place, so I just want to extend a heartfelt
*Thanks!! *


To Bob and everybody else who makes this a great place to come everyday.
​


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you for reporting it quickly, Scott.

Reported problems are usually the first thing we look for when we come on line and monitor the whole time we're on. 

And thanks.

:asian:


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 22, 2007)

bydand said:


> I just have to say, I think I just witnessed a new Cyberspace record. 5 Minutes from a spammers first post to removal of both of the threads.
> 
> One of the many, many reasons I found it easy to support this forum through a membership. I think it is probably a thankless job to be in the drivers seat of this place, so I just want to extend a heartfelt
> *Thanks!! *​
> ...


 
Ditto, amen, and word.  Thanks, guys.


----------



## exile (Feb 22, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Ditto, amen, and word.  Thanks, guys.



Hear hear! This is about the one place on the internet you can be safe from these bozoswould that our departmental network mail server was half as good at dealing with this tripe (or even a quarter as good... or a tenth...)


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 22, 2007)

Martial Talk and the creators simple rock​


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 22, 2007)

Kudos to the staff ...


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks to those who were quick to respond!


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 22, 2007)

Yes, thanks to everyone who 'makes it happen'. Just an awesome place.


----------

